# USB connection doesn't charge my phone



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What's your phones wall charger rated at? Are you using a cable that supports "fast charging"?

Seems like the Cruze's charger, like most computers, puts out 1A. Coincidentally, that's what an iPhone block is rated at as well. Charges my iPhone 6 ok while in use (better than the 2012 did, which I think was only 500mA).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the charger that came with my Pixel is about 3A. But I don't think even that pushes the limits of USB C.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

The cable's OK because it works fine when plugged into a charger in the power jack and not so great when plugged into the USB jack.

Some of the issue is probably my phone. The battery is over 18 months old and I've noticed it has started to decline.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

mine has the same issue, since new. I just don't use it, which stinks, because I like Android Auto. I don't believe the usb has a good connection, because AA works only half the time when I plug it in.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Most USB ports in cars don't supply enough amperage to charge some cell phones. My work around was to put a dual port USB adapter in the power jack in my car. This gives you a high amperage port for tablets and phones. It also leaves the USB port available for the music drives.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I have the same thing with my Pixel. If I'm using Android audio and listening to Pandora, and using navigation, my phone's battery life actually drops instead of charges over long drives. I agree that it is disappointing. Instead I have to rely on my cigarette lighter USB adapter that I have that is 2A. Computers are actually typically 500mA. If the Cruze's output is that low, that would explain the loss of battery life even though it's plugged in.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm curious why more vehicles don't have wireless charging. Charge on a specific pad or a cup holder. Wouldn't that make sense?


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

If you want fast charge you need to get one of the new smart QUALCOMM chargers, the charger sees the phone can charge at a fast rate and ups the voltage which makes for a much faster charge, voltage out goes to 7.5 and more I think, check ebay or amazon with: QUALCOMM charger


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The single USB port in the Gen I's is primarily for playing music although it will charge slowly as well. I originally tried to add a USB port multiplier and did not work as I wanted to play music and charge my phone. I ended up installing a second USB port in the upper junk tray and putting one of these in the power outlet and one of these in the trunk.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

I am a fan of Anker products - cables, chargers, the works. I have an Anker 2 port high rate charger in my rear power port, an Anker USB to USB-C grey cloth covered cable that runs from that between the drivers seat and console up to my phone mount. Works awesome! (I also have a spare Anker cloth covered USB to USB micro cable in the console just in case I get a passenger that need to charge up. Plug into the second port on the charger, done.) Amazon has most of the Anker products available. You might pay a bit more, but they are all rock solid and the cables are high quality and this setup will charge my Pixel XL on high charge if needed.


----------



## chaimss (Jul 6, 2017)

money_man said:


> I'm curious why more vehicles don't have wireless charging. Charge on a specific pad or a cup holder. Wouldn't that make sense?


Technically you can get one in a Cruze... If you get a Premier with the Enhanced Convenience Package. Would it make sense to have it on lower trims? Sure. Will that happen on a car that doesn't even have an auto-dimming rearview mirror in lower trims? Doubtful.


----------



## chaimss (Jul 6, 2017)

BrightParrot said:


> I am a fan of Anker products - cables, chargers, the works. I have an Anker 2 port high rate charger in my rear power port, an Anker USB to USB-C grey cloth covered cable that runs from that between the drivers seat and console up to my phone mount. Works awesome! (I also have a spare Anker cloth covered USB to USB micro cable in the console just in case I get a passenger that need to charge up. Plug into the second port on the charger, done.) Amazon has most of the Anker products available. You might pay a bit more, but they are all rock solid and the cables are high quality and this setup will charge my Pixel XL on high charge if needed.


How long have you had them for? In my experience any USB cable I leave in the car breaks after a time, I assume because of how hot it gets in there. Have you had any of these problems with the Anker cables?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife was having problems with her iphone 6, grabbed my otoscope and looked into its lightning connector, loaded with debris. Cleaned that up with a small brush and denatured alcohol, now she is good to go again. Same problem with her audio jack.

Also had problems with my Cruze ignition key, debris would build up in that groove. Never was a problem with teeth on the outside, is now. Old tooth brush and denatured alcohol works. 

Newest problem is with her Apple II watch, just can't slap it on to that magnet, also have to turn it one way or the other until that charge light comes on. LOL. Been over five years now with a universal remote, could be in another room, then I hear, "NICK".


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Mine charges my iPhone no problem, even if I'm running maps and streaming music over Apple Carplay.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

EricSmit said:


> Mine charges my iPhone no problem, even if I'm running maps and streaming music over Apple Carplay.


Wife never had any problems either with her iphone 6, and ha, with these things, really need a charger, can't pop in a fully charged battery. Now I see many new cell phones are this way.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

EricSmit said:


> Mine charges my iPhone no problem, even if I'm running maps and streaming music over Apple Carplay.


Yup, same. The Gen 1 had issues keeping the 6 charged while running maps, etc, but the 2016 charges it rather quickly no matter what it's doing.

Anyone know what charging amperage is supported via the wireless charger system? I'm probably dumping my iPhone this fall.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Becky's truck works the same. The usb port is for communications with onboard entertainment etc. it is NOT for charging.
Get a car usb charger.


----------



## chaimss (Jul 6, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Yup, same. The Gen 1 had issues keeping the 6 charged while running maps, etc, but the 2016 charges it rather quickly no matter what it's doing.
> 
> Anyone know what charging amperage is supported via the wireless charger system? I'm probably dumping my iPhone this fall.


I can only speak for what I know, but I have a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge, and the wireless charger charges at the same speed as a fast charger, i.e. only a couple of hours to full charge.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I've replaced my phone's battery and put an external battery on the charging leg of my Y cable and it still loses about 10%/hour when connected to Android Auto. I can run a nav program on my phone and charge the battery when plugged only into a charger.

It looks like AA just sucks battery life. I've seen similar complaints posted among other vehicle makes with AA and battery life.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

With the Samsung Galaxys (and I suspect other models), the phone has circuitry that tries to determine what it is connected to. If the USB port it is plugged into is set up for data transfer (like the built-in USB port) then it will only draw 0.5a because the phone assumes that it is connected to a computer (and USB 2 drivers only output 0.5a max). If the data lines are shorted together, then the Galaxy will think that it is plugged into a 1a charger and draw about that much current.

The Galaxy series units looks for specific voltages on the data lines compared before it will draw more than 1a.

When using bluetooth and GPS, the phone will likely drain the battery at a rate of more than an amp.

If you want your phone to charge whilst using Android Auto, then you need to have the phone plugged into a separate 2a charger or use a wireless charger.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Dngrsone said:


> If you want your phone to charge whilst using Android Auto, then you need to have the phone plugged into a separate 2a charger or use a wireless charger.


The separate 2a charger: how would you do that?


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

I use an Aukey 4.8a Dual charger plugged into the power port with an appropriate USB cable.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Dngrsone said:


> I use an Aukey 4.8a Dual charger plugged into the power port with an appropriate USB cable.


Yeah... not working for me.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

johnmo said:


> Yeah... not working for me.


Are you saying that with that charger your phone is still draining? Is your USB cable one that carries data?

If you have Wi-Fi going as well as Bluetooth and GPS, then your phone is going to eat through battery, and it's even worse if you are driving through areas with low or no connectivity.

Some apps are notorious for killing the battery as well.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Dngrsone said:


> Are you saying that with that charger your phone is still draining? Is your USB cable one that carries data?
> 
> If you have Wi-Fi going as well as Bluetooth and GPS, then your phone is going to eat through battery, and it's even worse if you are driving through areas with low or no connectivity.
> 
> ...


In order to be connected to AA in the Cruze, the USB cable has to be one that carries data and it has to be connected to the USB port in the Cruze and not a charger.

I've replaced my phone battery, so there's no issue there.

I've purchased a Y cable that splits the data and charging circuits to different sources and plugged the charge side into a charger that otherwise charges the battery while streaming over Bluetooth and using GPS (except when connected to AA) and into an Anker battery that charges the phone battery faster than anything else I have. No joy.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

My apologies, I forgot that Android Auto requires a hard-wired connection to the phone.

As I said earlier, the phone will only pull so much current when connected to a computer, and the car counts as such.

I do not know what indicators the phone uses to determine if the port is USB 3, but even if you can spoof that the phone will draw at most only 0.9 amps.

So your only recourse is likely a wireless charger designed for your phone.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't think the phone looks for type of ports. It only works on what the port is designed to do. If the usb port can't charge. It can't charge. Nothing the phone can do about it. And the usb port for AA isn't designed for charging. Only data transfer. 

Same with usb wires. Just because it says fast charge. It's all just hype. The wire can't charge the phone any faster then the charger itself. And a standard cheap wire will charge just as good as a expensive fast charge wire. If you want fast charging. Get a 2.4 amp usb charger. If you have the old 1 amp charger. Don't expect to get anything with the phone in use or the screen lit up.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

neile300c said:


> mine has the same issue, since new. I just don't use it, which stinks, because I like Android Auto. I don't believe the usb has a good connection, because AA works only half the time when I plug it in.


If you have a newer phone with battery saver settings. It needs to be turned off. then it'll work like a champ.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

I think the Chevy uses a USB 2.0 port, not exactly a lightning bolt.


----------



## rustyg (Aug 5, 2018)

johnmo said:


> In order to be connected to AA in the Cruze, the USB cable has to be one that carries data and it has to be connected to the USB port in the Cruze and not a charger.
> 
> I've replaced my phone battery, so there's no issue there.
> 
> I've purchased a Y cable that splits the data and charging circuits to different sources and plugged the charge side into a charger that otherwise charges the battery while streaming over Bluetooth and using GPS (except when connected to AA) and into an Anker battery that charges the phone battery faster than anything else I have. No joy.



Hey johnmo, does the USB Y connector (something like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NIGO4NM/ref=psdc_464394_t1_B00ZUE6PVE) work with AA? Or were you saying that the Y connector messed with the AA connection?

I was hoping there was like a fuse connector I could just upgrade or a part I could order that could just up my voltage. If I can just order the y cable, that would look bad, but it would solve the issue of slow charging.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

rustyg said:


> Hey johnmo, does the USB Y connector (something like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NIGO4NM/ref=psdc_464394_t1_B00ZUE6PVE) work with AA? Or were you saying that the Y connector messed with the AA connection?
> 
> I was hoping there was like a fuse connector I could just upgrade or a part I could order that could just up my voltage. If I can just order the y cable, that would look bad, but it would solve the issue of slow charging.


It will not solve the charging issue.

As I said before, the phone determines it's charge rate by what out detects on the data lines. If you are using AA, then the phone thinks it's plugged into a computer, regardless of what's available on the power lines.

Your only recourse would be using a wireless charger to bring the batteries up while using the USB cable for AA.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xxviper06xX (Nov 21, 2020)

I know this thread is a bit old but just wondering if anyone is able to get "Fast Charging" from a Quick Charge USB outlet plugged into the 12v. Our phones are Galaxy S10 and using an Anker Quick Charge 3.0 charger plugged into 12v cigarette plug. I have 3 of these chargers and all work to "Fast Charge" our phones in my truck but for some reason I'm only getting slow charging from them in the Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Xxviper06xX said:


> I know this thread is a bit old but just wondering if anyone is able to get "Fast Charging" from a Quick Charge USB outlet plugged into the 12v. Our phones are Galaxy S10 and using an Anker Quick Charge 3.0 charger plugged into 12v cigarette plug. I have 3 of these chargers and all work to "Fast Charge" our phones in my truck but for some reason I'm only getting slow charging from them in the Cruze.


I've never seen anything besides "charging" from my Galaxy S8 and Gen 2. Its a super slow charge it it's running navigation or Android Auto.


----------



## Xxviper06xX (Nov 21, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> I've never seen anything besides "charging" from my Galaxy S8 and Gen 2. Its a super slow charge it it's running navigation or Android Auto.


Not running AA or any navigation. And this is plugged into a USB charger in the 12v cig outlet.


----------

